
Bitcoin Halving for Dummies - npopat12
https://blog.donut.app/bitcoin-halving-for-dummies-what-to-know/
======
camjohnson26
2 hours until the halving:
[https://bitcoinblockhalf.com](https://bitcoinblockhalf.com)

~~~
npopat12
100%!

------
npopat12
The Bitcoin Halving explained and what all the fuss is about.

------
slev34
i feel less like a dummy now. appreciated this simple explanation a lot! :)

